# Fully restored 1986 Comanche...4.0 I6



## MOWBIZZ

Would like an opinion of the knowledegable, Jeep folks on the site of a 1986 fully restored Jeep comanche 2 door 4wd pickup. This truck looks perfect and I plan on at least, taking a test drive with it in the coming week. 
1. the selling price is $8499 (your comments)
2. How reliable would this be for a daily driver or is it best suited for a collector's garage?
3. What kind of fuel mileage would this possibly, get? (4 liter Inline 6 Automatic trans)
4. What would the parts availability be for a 24 year old vehicle?
5. It has been restored by a Chrysler/Jeep dealer.
I haven't asked them what the engine restoration details are but they say it has "one mile" on the odometer...

Feel free to give your honest thoughts about this vehicle...thanks!
(PS: they also have a Fisher plow available for it)


----------



## THEGOLDPRO

id never pay 8500 for that thing, i dont care if its fully restored its still an 86. id take that 8500 and buy a 2000+ wrangler if you want a jeep.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

THEGOLDPRO;937912 said:


> id never pay 8500 for that thing, i dont care if its fully restored its still an 86. id take that 8500 and buy a 2000+ wrangler if you want a jeep.


I am looking for a wrangler...just wanted some opinions.

Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## basher

Sweet truck but I don't know I'd use it as a plow truck. It's basically a Cherokee with a PU body and its 24 years old even if it has a new motor. Does not have the turning radius of a wrangler, or even a liberty. Could be a nice daily driver though. I'd guess you'd see about 15mpg..


----------



## FBNemo

Checkout this site- www.ComancheClub.com ,
They will help you out.


----------



## steel24

*comanche*

It's a cool truck.. i have a 1988 comanche 2.5l 2wd short bed i bought for $700 and also another '88 comanche 2.5l longbed 4x4 ($100) for parts to convert my 2wd comanche.

As for gas, my 2.5 gets great mpg's. 
as for price.. i'd never spend that much on this truck. It's a cool truck but for that price you should never decide to plow with it... i have a 1999 TJ 2.5l with a sno-way plow and it does great. A TJ with plow for $8500 is money well spent... you can enjoy the TJ in the summertime too..

Parts for these trucks (MJ) are kinda hard to find. Most junk yards have a few of them but they are picked over pretty good.

They are kind fun to work on and they have a cool site comancheclub.com as stated in another post.
you can get a lot of questions answered there.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

steel24;938466 said:


> It's a cool truck.. i have a 1988 comanche 2.5l 2wd short bed i bought for $700 and also another '88 comanche 2.5l longbed 4x4 ($100) for parts to convert my 2wd comanche.
> 
> As for gas, my 2.5 gets great mpg's.
> as for price.. i'd never spend that much on this truck. It's a cool truck but for that price you should never decide to plow with it... i have a 1999 TJ 2.5l with a sno-way plow and it does great. A TJ with plow for $8500 is money well spent... you can enjoy the TJ in the summertime too..
> 
> Parts for these trucks (MJ) are kinda hard to find. Most junk yards have a few of them but they are picked over pretty good.
> 
> They are kind fun to work on and they have a cool site comancheclub.com as stated in another post.
> you can get a lot of questions answered there.


Okay guys the trend seems to be stay away from it as a work truck...looks like the wrangler will be the way to go...and yes I think this truck is very cool too. Too many variables on owning it and dealing with potential parts availability. Would be cheap to register and insure though...


----------



## JD Dave

One of my friends had one of those in high school and I remember how much I liked it. Probably hard to find one in better shape. Good luck with your decision I know nothing about them to comment.


----------



## oldrusty

While I do agree the price is on the steep side I have to say I love my mj (comanche). I have an 89 lwb 4x4 with a 4.0 liter and a 5 spd. Its my every day driver / work truck. I get 17-20mpg regularly driving back and forth to work even with a 4 inch lift and the snowplow bracketry.


----------



## SalvageTitleTJ

What town is the vehicle for sale in?????? I may know the vehicle.


----------



## MOWBIZZ

SalvageTitleTJ;940472 said:


> What town is the vehicle for sale in?????? I may know the vehicle.


It's for sale in Massachusetts, but I don't know where it came from...why do you say you may know it? 
What would your opinion of buying this and using it as a daily driver and backup plow vehicle?


----------



## SalvageTitleTJ

Normally I never would recommend buying this. Though if the guy selling got it very recently from a Jeep Dealership in NH it might be worth looking into. If it is the one I know it will have a newer HO engine look for the round 1999 intake. Will also have a 99 transmission and computer. Lastly the rare factory Dana 44 cherokee rear end. If you see thos things there is a good chance it is it. If it has all those pieces put up another post. I would also beat the price down to 4,500.00


----------



## MOWBIZZ

SalvageTitleTJ;943391 said:


> Normally I never would recommend buying this. Though if the guy selling got it very recently from a Jeep Dealership in NH it might be worth looking into. If it is the one I know it will have a newer HO engine look for the round 1999 intake. Will also have a 99 transmission and computer. Lastly the rare factory Dana 44 cherokee rear end. If you see thos things there is a good chance it is it. If it has all those pieces put up another post. I would also beat the price down to 4,500.00


OK, thanks...I'll check that out and post what I find.


----------

